# Chili



## lsharrott (Feb 19, 2003)

I’ve been looking for a really good Texas style chili recipe. Anyone have any old favorites they wouldn’t mind sharing?


----------



## waz (May 1, 2002)

Try searching for Chili. I found several that way a few weeks ago. It was a big hit.


----------



## justyn (Oct 24, 2002)

I've got a great recipe send me your fax no. and I'll fax you a copy


----------

